# Aspire Atlantis Coil Possible Issue



## Gizmo (15/12/14)

I was about to order a stock of coils for the Atlantis but my supplier said I must wait for the an updated coil.

Is this true?




Close up of the wicking material.




Reddit Discussion

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2n6r75/psa_careful_with_atlantis_coils/


It sounds overlay over the top. Upon further researching I have not found much. Must be a myth but I need to be sure for my customers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/14)

I have been vaping the Atlantis coils for sometime now and I haven't had any issues... in fact the vape is absolutely awesome! No side effects at all. I did have with the Nautilus BVC coil when it first came out but not so much as an issue with the Atlantis coils.


----------



## Gizmo (15/12/14)

Alrighty then.. I also think it sounds like nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (15/12/14)

This issue come about also with the Aspire Nautilus and from what i can see on Reddit is that there are alot of unanswered questions with regards to the ceramic wick and the fact that the atty's are made of brass (chromed on top) and that they are not 100% stainless steel as advertised.

But i use mine everyday also so i dont think there is any issues.


----------



## Marzuq (15/12/14)

The only issue i have has is the spitting i get from the coils. Its mostly why i am not using it anymore.
Further than that i have not experienced any side effects in the 2 full days i was using it


----------



## free3dom (15/12/14)

I don't have one, but with the popularity of this device, if there was indeed a problem it would be everywhere. And those damn anti-vaping idiots would be shouting it from the rooftops  Hardly scientific, but my 2c.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dassie (15/12/14)

Same here - been using mine for about a week now, doing 4 - 5 tanks a day and nothing. These rumours did the rounds when the Nautilus Mini first came out with the BVC coils. Turned out to be nonsense. Maybe they are rehashing that story?


----------



## HPBotha (15/12/14)

Aspire are updating the manufacturing to be 100% 304 stainless steel. this was announced a few days ago @Gizmo, so its legit. the issue, as per @paulph201 was the brass base metal. people where getting worried about the potential lead content in the alloy. The ceramic coils can look dangerous, but once the guys are saturated they pose little threat. i would however suggest that you inform your clients not to dry burn these boys, or that they REALLY need to wait 3 minutes before vaping.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

